# iPod direct to amp?



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I am looking to set up a simple music source for my backyard. I'm wondering if I can use a 3.5mm to stereo RCA cable to connect my iPod / iPhone / iPad directly to my Adcom GFA5300. Amp specs are input impedance 49.9 kOhm, input 0.1V output 1W, input 0.9V output 80W. I can't find iAnything specs for the 3.5mm output jack. Will I get a clean usable signal for the amp? Will the iDevice volume control be adequate for setting speaker levels?


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I am not sure with your receiver, but I connect my iPhone to my HK receiver all the time... Actually ALL of my listening in terms of music is from iphone through 3.5mm to RCA plugs. I have never had any issues. All of my music is 1400K-2000K x 24bit and I notice no loss of detail and it still cranks up to a loud volume. All that I could suggest is to try it and see if it pleases you. I doubt that any harm can come from it, but don't quote me on that. Best of luck!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Not connecting to a receiver at all. I want to know if I can connect directly to an external 2 ch power amp.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

phreak said:


> Not connecting to a receiver at all. I want to know if I can connect directly to an external 2 ch power amp.


As long as you are using a variable output (it has a volume control) it should work fine. I wouldn't worry too much about the impedance matching between the Adcom (great amp BTW-I owned the GFA-555 :4stars for a iPod; if I remember correctly, the Adcom is a solid state amp that doesn't require a lot of voltage to get decent volume either. It should sound fine and will not hurt anything.


----------



## cdguy (Sep 5, 2012)

I do this in my gym, I use an ipod with an old carver 2 channel amp, 2 ascend 200se's with Fmod 80hz Xovers going to an HSU STF1.. Sounds really good... Just have to use the ipod to control the volume...
Be sure to use the headphone port not line out and also there are docks that charge your ipod and have remote controls that control volume and tracks, ect... That may be convenient... Fumbling around with the ipod trying to roll down the volume when your cell phone is ringing can be a process..

Its good practice to plug in and turn the ipod on first, check the volume is down and then power on the amp... Works like a charm though and check out the Fmod cross overs if you want to use a sub also, I use an emotive splitter with the 80hz fmods ad go to the sub input on my hsu... People are amazed at the sound...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The idea of using an iPod as the Attenuator for a Power Amplifier is quite interesting. I would imagine it would work, but there definitely needs to be caution heeded upon initial hookup. Please let us know how it works as I am sure others might want to try this very thing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I have tried it out and it worked well from a technical stand point. I found out that my Adcom amps are not in good condition I guess that is why I found them in a scrap metal bin. Maybe 1 channel will be ok to power a tactile transducer, but definitely too much distortion for regular speakers.


----------



## cdguy (Sep 5, 2012)

Ive seen them amps on ebay for $50 or so..


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ive used a mp3 player for years with amplifiers.shouldnt really be a problem.just start off with low volume.


----------

